# first brew of 2015....



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Took the liberty of moving Neils post here , as he was the first one to imbibe ...









Established's Christmas blend roasted by 3fe. 40% Guatemala finca cuidad vieja Los jocotales yellow honey, yellow bourbon, 40% El Salvador finca Argentina washed catimor and 20% El Salvador finca la illusion yellow honey bourbon. Wow that was a mouthful!

Had it in a Kalita wave this morning but looking forward to trying as espresso. Syrupy mouthfeel. Dark stone fruits. Some dark chocolate but not overpoweringly bitter.

Bonus points for guessing the illustrator- one for the beer fans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

so what did you have after you new years hangover?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

You're not gonna make me re write my post from the what's in your cup this morning thread are you?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> You're not gonna make me re write my post from the what's in your cup this morning thread are you?


No i moved it.....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha, one step ahead of me!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not really hungover, just incredibly tired.

Had a badly pulled shot of Panama Geisha off the L1 when I woke up.

Been meaning to go brew a chemex of a Kenyan AA for the last half hour but finding it difficult to get motivated enough to get up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

COSTA RICA FINCA EL POTRERO BOURBON BLACK HONEY - HAS BEAN

V60 Perger Style

Sweet , hint of acidity ( grape ? ) keep sit balanced with a touch of menthol, get a little bit go booze of it too at the end

Brewed quite strong ( tds 1.46 ) so super big mouthfeel , but in a really ace way .....

Struggled with this as espresso , but as brewed this is a great first drink of the year


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Flat white using janszoon blend from artisan roast.

Massive chocolate notes in the morning is always a winner


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Finca Argentina pack 2 - through Chemex. Has an intense orange finish that goes on for ages.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Neill said:


> Took the liberty of moving Neils post here , as he was the first one to imbibe ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keith Shore?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Keith Shore?


Of course! For anyone who doesn't know check out the mikkeller bottles.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Foundry Coffee Roasters Finca Las Meninas

Absolutely singing in the cup as a Flat White to start the new year


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has Bean Christmas filter blend , really really balanced and tasty. Helping the hangover !


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Has Bean Xmas filter blend in the ibrik this morning. It was fine - sweet & lemony, without being stunning.


----------

